# Pics of Supa Kannon



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

Just saw these pics of a supa Kannon on BOLS. Did not see them posted here or in the GDC post.
I think it looks great and cant wait to put one on my Battlewagon or looted wagon.
No idea on price but as its forgeworld I guess in range with there other upgrade parts.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

i see no pics:ireful2:


----------



## dlakertor (Mar 18, 2008)

dark angel said:


> i see no pics:ireful2:


I second that :no:


----------



## Mgunh1 (Apr 18, 2009)

Awesome o.o
:scare: Who gave the Orks big guns?! Never give orks big guns! lol xD


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Hmm I wonder if it can be cleaned up a bit and used as a heavy gun on my fortress..


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

Hmm i see the pictures, but they have been moved since i last posted them, odd.
So can people see the pictures now.
Einar it just looks like a orky version of a earthshaker, I am sure you could use one of them for your nuns fortress.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

I know.. I can see how it looks.. still need to find a good gun for my planetary defense laser..


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

NOW THATS A CANNON!!! Me likes alot :biggrin: theres no codex rules for a supa cannon are there?


----------



## dlakertor (Mar 18, 2008)

Talos said:


> Hmm i see the pictures, but they have been moved since i last posted them, odd.
> So can people see the pictures now.
> Einar it just looks like a orky version of a earthshaker, I am sure you could use one of them for your nuns fortress.


yeah i can see it thanks and thats one BIg cannon :shok:


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

My god thats a big one, that looks cool as hell - think my brother may be persuaded to add one to his ork army


----------



## Gog (May 27, 2009)

actualy your brother will be adding 2


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

thought you might have an opinion, looks very nice, any clues on prices yet?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

I was finding it very hard to resist building an Ork army as it was........*shakes fist at FW*


----------



## the.alleycat.uk (Jun 11, 2009)

Awesome!

But has forced me to take a pic of my work in progress so I don't get accused of thievery too much...

Grot Killwagon:


----------



## scruff (Mar 3, 2008)

the.alleycat.uk said:


> Awesome!
> 
> But has forced me to take a pic of my work in progress so I don't get accused of thievery too much...
> 
> Grot Killwagon:


I wonder what the cannon is compensating for...

+Rep for you


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

scruff said:


> I wonder what the cannon is compensating for...
> 
> +Rep for you


Total lack of imperial guard efectiveness... theiving orks. :threaten:

Verry cool conversion though, I second the rep.


----------



## the.alleycat.uk (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks guys,

Props to Culler for the idea of a grot kannon wagon... becomes a scoring unit


----------

